# Welchen Router kaufen?



## hagi2k2 (22. Juli 2002)

Hi leute wir haben ein 2 Mann netzwerk 
und wollen uns nen 4 Port router kaufen(LANparteyyyz)
der router sollte halt xdsl unterstützen

und nicht terurer als 120€ kosten

welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## DarkLordSilver (22. Juli 2002)

ich würde eher ein modem kaufen und dort nacher ein normales switch dranhängen (über den uplink) ...swithc ist auch viiiieeeel praktischer für lan's   

aber wenn du trotzdem einen router willst ...empfeheln kann ich keinen aber nimm einen Cisco


----------



## Virtual Freak (22. Juli 2002)

*naja*

ich kann dir auch grad nicht n bestimmtes moedel vorgackern...
aber cisco wirst du in diesem preissegment kaum finden...und wenn..lass es mich wissen)

aber musst halt schauen das ihr n switch und nicht n hub in dem router eingebaut habt...
und falls ihr älteregames zocken wollt dann sollte der switch auch ipx und so können und nicht nur tcpip..sonst tuts dann auch nich..

aber kuckt euch mal gericom...netgear..oder linksys an..hab ich gute erfahrungen mit..

Greetz VF


----------



## Psyclic (22. Juli 2002)

Der Longshine LCS blah blah DSL is ganz jut... denn hatte ich vorher
nu habsch Eumex 704PC LAN <- fu!

Der Longshine hat alles was man so braucht...
dhcp, nat, firewall, gut konfigurierbar über web frontend etc..
also ich hatte keinerlei probleme mit dem teil...
nur weis ich leider nicht mehr wie teuer das Ding war.

further informations:

http://www.longshine.de

...aber bis 120 Euro wirds wohl ehr schwer werden nen Router mit 4-port switch zu finden.


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Juli 2002)

alten rechner drauf
fl4li disketten linux drauf und gut ist 
kostenpunkt 2.eur 50 =)
da ein 486 für eine solche aufgabe fast schon überdimensioniert (<-- bekanacktes wort) ist


----------



## DarkLordSilver (22. Juli 2002)

hmmm jo eigentlich hast du recht ...dann kannste dir für 117.5 euro noch einen flashigen switch reinziehen


----------



## Daniel Toplak (22. Juli 2002)

> alten rechner drauf
> fl4li disketten linux drauf und gut ist
> kostenpunkt 2.eur 50
> da ein 486 für eine solche aufgabe fast schon überdimensioniert (<-- bekanacktes wort) ist


Jep kann ich dazu auch nur sagen. Fli4l rulez. http://www.fli4l.de
Und vom Preis her wird es nix billigeres geben, das soviel kann. *g* 



> da ein 486 für eine solche aufgabe fast schon überdimensioniert (<-- bekanacktes wort) ist


Naja für DSL sollte es schon einer sein, ein 486er mit 16MB.
Wobei meiner für ISDN ein 486er DX 33 ist mit 7,8MB RAM (ja mehr hab ich net, is vielleicht ein teil futsch) und der läuft auch problemlos.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Juli 2002)

So ich habe mir jetzt auch die Hardware für nen 
neuen Webserver besorgt 
Sun Sparc 4 

jetzt kann ich meinen alten Webserver als neuen Router aufsetzen
dann läuft da auch nen dicker Pentium90 :-D

Wozu die alten Kisten gut sind


----------



## DarkLordSilver (22. Juli 2002)

> Sun Sparc 4



netter kübel


----------



## Psyclic (22. Juli 2002)

http://www.serhend.de/preisliste.htm

3 - Compex DSL ROUTER Wireless(FIREWALL...)
    Wireless Access Point, 4 Port Switch: 139€


----------



## Nanaki (22. Juli 2002)

nimm aber keinen Edimax, denn ich hab den BR-6004 Plus und war sehr schwer zu konfigurieren, da noch die alte Firmware drauf war und muss der Router noch resetet werden usw. was in der Bedienungsanleitung (CD) nicht dabeisteht. Erst durch die Hilfe einer HP (extra für den Router) hat mir weitergeholfen.


----------

